# Very Troubled Pond



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Hi, my 1/3 acre pond is going through some troubles. First of all, there is algae everywhere. We put in some copper sulfate to kill the algae, which it did kill some, but now we just have dead algae floating everywhere and no way to get it out. Secondly, the pond is surrounded by cattails. They get over 5 feet high, and combined with the algae, make fishing all but impossible without constant snags. There is also WAY too many bluegill. They basically just swim around, steal your bait, and eat baby bass and catfish. On top of that, the pond is very very muddy... visibility is only about 5-7". Can anyone help me out? Once these issues are corrected, I would like to stock the pond with Wipers and Rainbow Trout. Thanks.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Spray Rodeo (not Roundup) on your cattails (a lot easier than pulling or cutting them out). As for your dead algae, rake as much out as you can. If you have a row-boat, that would help a lot. All of that decaying algae will take a lot of oxygen out of your pond and hurt what fish you may want to keep in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

Smitty,
Having aeration ( ie suface aerator) will not only create a high rate of oxygen transfer at the surface but i will also assist in breaking up dead/decaying mats of algae. So with this, you can accomplish two goals at once. As far as too many bluegills, I would recommend stocking some predator fish such as 5-7" Hybrid Stripers.
We have some large HSB in stock if you are interested ($3.00/ea)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

As far as the Cattails are concerned definately want to use a Glyphosate product that is approved for aquatic use --Rodeo/ Aqua Pro


----------

